# What's the best *fruity* yet *clean* coffee around right now in the UK?



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

I'm back in the UK visiting family, have a very limited amount of coffee I can buy and drink. Looking for something fruity but not funky, I like clean flavour profiles - that doesn't necessarily rule out naturals but means they should be very well processed with the aim of creating a clean yet vibrant cup.

Anyone got any good suggestions? I can order online from anywhere and I'm also in London for the next couple of days and can journey around a bit in the city.

Thanks a lot for any help!


----------



## shodjoe1 (Apr 25, 2018)

https://shop.lostsheepcoffee.com/collections/coffee/products/ethiopia-guji-floral-vibrant-tropical

This is for my taste ,best yet !Tried at the coffee festival and made it homein v60 even better and you can experiment,but definitely buying another 1kg😎


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Please check our advertisers deals area.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forum/100-discounts-special-offers-from-our-advertisers/

Also,

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/60974-easy-extraction-light-roast-fruity-recommendations/?do=embed

and this section itself! 😊


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Most washed Ethiopians or Kenyan coffees do this for me. Some Kenyans are fantastic, loads of blackberry/blackcurrant sort of flavours to be had without loads of funky weirdness.


----------



## shaun**** (Oct 24, 2015)

i had a bag of this arrive on saturday. won't be opening it for at least a week yet, but it sounds a bit like what you're after. i'm looking forward to it, they have coffees from this farm every year and they never disappoint.

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/gtm-san-patricio-el-limon-n-caturra


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

@HBLPI have a Ethiopian Natural Organic Wosasa - send me a message and I'll see if I can post you a sample. I enjoy it , but do find people are not so keen. For people doesn't taste like coffee. The notes are "_Jasmine floral, dark cherry, blueberry rhubarb, __milk chocolate and roasted almonds, fruity and boozy_"".

From my experience not your coffee to get up in the morning, but once you're awake and want something relaxing.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Dartmoor Coffee said:


> @HBLPI have a Ethiopian Natural Organic Wosasa - send me a message and I'll see if I can post you a sample. I enjoy it , but do find people are not so keen. For people doesn't taste like coffee. The notes are "_Jasmine floral, dark cherry, blueberry rhubarb, __milk chocolate and roasted almonds, fruity and boozy_"".
> 
> From my experience not your coffee to get up in the morning, but once you're awake and want something relaxing.


 Hmmm. Liking the sound of this. Think I'm going to order some. Cheers


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Our Kenyan Mikari AA fits the bill, IMO. A number of forum members have been very impressed by it!

https://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/collections/featured-collection/products/kenyan-mikari-ab


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

This the Pears. peaches and pineapples?

very temped myself


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> Our Kenyan Mikari AA fits the bill, IMO. A number of forum members have been very impressed by it!
> 
> https://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/collections/featured-collection/products/kenyan-mikari-ab


 Yep! It's good!!!


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

@Coffee by the Casuals It's fantastic to drink as a brew, espresso and as a latte.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This is knock out as a filter

https://www.themissingbean.co.uk/collections/all/products/ethiopia-mohamed-ali?variant=40776550219944


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> This the Pears. peaches and pineapples?
> 
> very temped myself


 Certainly is!


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

dutchy101 said:


> Hmmm. Liking the sound of this. Think I'm going to order some. Cheers


 When you do let me know how you get on 🙂.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Dartmoor Coffee said:


> When you do let me know how you get on 🙂.


 Cheers. Ordered earlier today. Gone for 3 x 500g bags.

One Ethiopian, one Brazilian and the decaf Colombian.

Very much looking forward to trying them all.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

dutchy101 said:


> Cheers. Ordered earlier today. Gone for 3 x 500g bags.
> 
> One Ethiopian, one Brazilian and the decaf Colombian.
> 
> Very much looking forward to trying them all.


 Yes seen that - will ship out over the weekend. Any feedback / problems just give me a message.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Will do - thanks.

Got a few bits I'm finishing off first but should be ready to use these in 10 days or so


----------



## 8144 (Oct 9, 2014)

shaun**** said:


> i had a bag of this arrive on saturday. won't be opening it for at least a week yet, but it sounds a bit like what you're after. i'm looking forward to it, they have coffees from this farm every year and they never disappoint.
> 
> https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/gtm-san-patricio-el-limon-n-caturra


 Hasbean rarely disappoint tbf!


----------



## shaun**** (Oct 24, 2015)

condy01 said:


> Hasbean rarely disappoint tbf!


 I'll probably open it tomorrow or sunday once what's currently in the hopper has run out.


----------



## GazRef (Dec 30, 2019)

shodjoe1 said:


> https://shop.lostsheepcoffee.com/collections/coffee/products/ethiopia-guji-floral-vibrant-tropical
> 
> This is for my taste ,best yet !Tried at the coffee festival and made it homein v60 even better and you can experiment,but definitely buying another 1kg😎


 Tried out 3 bags from LSC around this time last month on your post. Have been impressed with the house so I went back for more. Do you get a tea like profile on this one? Its not listed in the notes but I get it on my v60's, delicate tea like floral.


----------



## shodjoe1 (Apr 25, 2018)

GazRef said:


> Tried out 3 bags from LSC around this time last month on your post. Have been impressed with the house so I went back for more. Do you get a tea like profile on this one? Its not listed in the notes but I get it on my v60's, delicate tea like floral.


 Yes,v60 brew gave me that tea like notes,but I'll prefer clever dripper to get more full body and fruity notes🤗


----------

